# Grocery Store Soap Challenge Photo Thread



## FragranceGuy (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey Soap Heads! I made my grocery store soap yesterday and removed it from the mold today. I’m rather pleased for my 3rd batch of soap. Here’s what I did...

I used lard, coconut oil, sunflower and canola for my oils. I made a 1lb batch and used a Lay’s Stax container for my mold. For color I added 3/4 teaspoon of paprika to my warm oils and stick blended before adding my lye solution. I soaped at a higher temperature because on my second batch I had difficulty getting a small 1lb batch to fully gel in such a slim and tall mold. I almost achieved full gel, but you’ll see in the photos that the outer 16th inch appears a different color. I THINK that’s because it didn’t fully gel, but please let me know if there’s another reason the edges of my soap look different from the interior. I didn’t scent this batch because I wanted to see what the soap smells like without fragrance. I really tried to focus on cultivating a fatty acid profile that’s balanced. I’ve been studying hard and I wanted to put my efforts to the test. I included my fatty acid profile in my photos. I’m SO looking forward to seeing your grocery store soap photos!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks @Zany_in_CO


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 17, 2021)

PART 1 - THE MOLD
 
I chose this mold to make Kitchen Soap with Coffee and powdered grounds… known for eliminating the stink from chopping garlic, onion, handling fish, etc.




 I cut the top off and covered the sides & bottom in duct tape to reinforce it all around.




It’s been a loooong time since I have had to line a mold. I found this wonderful tutorial on YouTube.
*ONE PIECE SOAP MOLD LINER*

*


*
 
I had to practice a bit. It worked great. I used waxed paper. TA-DAH!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 17, 2021)

PART 2 - RECIPE & INGREDIENTS

I chose this recipe:
*BASIC TRINITY OF OILS - Starter Formula*

I subbed lard for the palm and added 5% MCT (Medium Chain Triglycerides) Oil at 5% SF:




I added a fragrance blend I had on hand to the MCT oil and let set before adding them to the warmed oils before adding the lye solution.





*Basic Trinity of Oils*: Kirkland Olive Oil, Virgin Coconut Oil, Manteca Lard.
Other additives: Instant Espresso Powder and powdered coffee grounds for a bit of scrubbiness. All nestled around my soaping box, NaOH, scale, alcohol spray.

Made the NaOH solution. Added 3 packets of Instant Espresso:




Combined the oils. Added 3 packets of Instant Espresso:




Warmed oils. Added MCT Oil & fragrance. Stick Blended for 1 full minute.

Combine when lye solution and oils were 120°F - 135°F. The batter looked good enough to eat!




Brought to emulsion stage and poured. Put it to bed, wrapped snug as a bug in a rug, in an old lap blanket, in the Laundry Room. Left overnight.

PART 3 - OOPSIE!  MISCALCULATION & RESIZE

The batch was 1" short of the top of the mold! ACK! Set it on the scale to determine the weight of the batch.




Unmolded the loaf. It was only 2" high when I was expecting 3"!





Back to the Drawing Board. I had miscalculated the size of the mold. I measured the mold again and got the correct numbers.  My first batch contained 30 oz. oils. I went to *SBM Calculator and Batch Resizer* to figure out how much oil I needed to make a batch to add to the first batch. I entered the 30 oz batch numbers. Calculated that. Then entered the new measurements to get the amount of oils needed to fill the mold. I subtracted the old numbers from the new numbers to get the amount of each oil to make up the difference.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 17, 2021)

PART 4 - REBATCH

I grated up the soap from the first batch, put into a Stainless Steel Pot, covered it and stuck it in a preheated 250°F oven for an hour. NOTE: I did not add any additional liquid at all. I followed the method shown here:
*OVEN REBATCH*

The mold survived the first go round. All I had to do was re-line it. This time with parchment paper which performed much better than wax paper. By the time I relined the mold and made the second batch of soap using coffee for the lye solution, the soap in the oven was molten.





I added new to the old, hand stirred, put it back in the oven to warm it a bit to make it easier to stir and once again poured in to the mold. It filled the mold perfectly with just 1/4" head room. Put it to bed overnight. Unmolded the next morning. Cut the next day (today).




6 bars, 5.5 oz. each; 6 bars (cut in half) 3 oz. each; 6 little 1.5 oz. bars for samples.


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

You’re right!! It looks absolutely delicious  I hope you had as much fun making it as I did reading and learning from it!!!  Thank you @Zany_in_CO


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 18, 2021)

Oops, I just realised after Zany's comment that I put mine in the wrong place too!

Let me throw in the glamour shot at least


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Oops, I just realised after Zany's comment that I put mine in the wrong place too!
> 
> Let me throw in the glamour shot at least
> View attachment 56236



Rustic/pastel-ish colors are a favorite of mine. That soap is GORGEOUS and I’m grateful that you taught me how to replicate it  Very generous, thank you Tara!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 18, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> You’re right!! It looks absolutely delicious  I hope you had as much fun making it as I did reading and learning from it!!!  Thank you @Zany_in_CO


I have to thank you again for *The Grocery Store Soap Challenge*! It has been such a nostalgic trip for me -- taking me back to 2003/4 when I was a Noob stalking the grocery aisles, wide-eyed and alert for potential molds and ingredients to make the most wonderful bar of soap.
FUN! FUN! FUN!


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

Thank YOU! My joy derived from this challenge is more than enough! You’ve taught me so much about soap, you’re a living example of a soap maker. What more could/would I ask for?


----------



## sabnazzy (Apr 19, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> Hey Soap Heads! I made my grocery store soap yesterday and removed it from the mold today. I’m rather pleased for my 3rd batch of soap. Here’s what I did...
> 
> I used lard, coconut oil, sunflower and canola for my oils. I made a 1lb batch and used a Lay’s Stax container for my mold. For color I added 3/4 teaspoon of paprika to my warm oils and stick blended before adding my lye solution. I soaped at a higher temperature because on my second batch I had difficulty getting a small 1lb batch to fully gel in such a slim and tall mold. I almost achieved full gel, but you’ll see in the photos that the outer 16th inch appears a different color. I THINK that’s because it didn’t fully gel, but please let me know if there’s another reason the edges of my soap look different from the interior. I didn’t scent this batch because I wanted to see what the soap smells like without fragrance. I really tried to focus on cultivating a fatty acid profile that’s balanced. I’ve been studying hard and I wanted to put my efforts to the test. I included my fatty acid profile in my photos. I’m SO looking forward to seeing your grocery store soap photos!!


hello how did the soap smell with no fragrance? thanks


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 19, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> hello how did the soap smell with no fragrance? thanks



It smells wonderful  I think just knowing that the oils and lye converted into something completely different - and that I made that happen, makes it smell even better to me


----------



## KimW (Apr 24, 2021)

Okie dokie - Mine might turn into a multi-post, but Spring is trying to spring and if I don't post something, forcing me to follow-up, I might not do this cool challenge at all!  I decided to see what I could do 1. Remaining inside my Village 2. Not shopping the one chain store in the Village (Dollar General - I used to loathe the idea, but that place does come in handy) 3. Making decent soap for $1 or less per bar.   
We have a small full-line grocery store but as is so often the case in the country, ice cream and alcohol item take up most of the floor space. 

So, I couldn't believe it when I saw a tiny bottle of sunflower oil blend for only 0.99 cents.  Wha?!  Gimme!  Grabbed some corn starch but couldn't find anything affordable for scent or color (paprika $5/ounce - yowza!).  With the lye solution, I estimated 0.62 per 4oz pre-cure bar so I was a happy camper.  Then, I remembered some fatback in the freezer section a few weeks ago, and to my glee it was still there and affordable!  OH and I'll use either the sunflower oil or the corn starch container for my mold.  Haaaaaaaaaaaa. 
P.S. There were other liquid oils, crisco, and even a jar of coconut oil that were understandably expensive (e.g. 8oz crisco for $3).  Combining them, I could make a bar for under $1, but not one I would like, so I didn't justify the spend.  

First pic - the buy:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 24, 2021)

The Argo mold is pretty cool. I'm wondering why you bought porkfat? Was there no regular ole lard available? Or was "going cheap" the main priority? With just those two oils/fats, I think you'll have a really soft, low cleansing, low lather bar requiring a long cure. I'd go back and pick up that coconut oil if I were you. I'm just sayin' -- run it through a lye calc and see if you agree. 

Then head over to the *Basic Trinity of Oils* starter formula with lard subbed for palm; sunflower/corn oil subbed for olive; and coconut oil to add hardness and lather.

ETA: I Admire your enthusiasm and I'm glad you're joining in on the challenge.


----------



## KimW (Apr 24, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> The Argo mold is pretty cool. I'm wondering why you bought porkfat? Was there no regular ole lard available? Or was "going cheap" the main priority? With just those two oils/fats, I think you'll have a really soft, low cleansing, low lather bar requiring a long cure. I'd go back and pick up that coconut oil if I were you. I'm just sayin' -- run it through a lye calc and see if you agree.
> 
> Then head over to the *Basic Trinity of Oils* starter formula with lard subbed for palm; sunflower/corn oil subbed for olive; and coconut oil to add hardness and lather.
> 
> ETA: I Admire your enthusiasm and I'm glad you're joining in on the challenge.


I know, right?!  I would have loved to have found a third oil and I could have bought the crisco, but I couldn't justify spending $3 for 1 Cup of the stuff.  The coconut oil was $8 for 10 ounces and I can't imagine who around here would buy it, especially for that price.  I didn't even reach for it so for all I know it's been sitting there for years. LOL  Plus, I use CO, but I'm not a big fan so the "decent" bar requirement also came into play on that one.  Enter the lard.  And, YEP, that's the lard available there.  Well, unless I bought some bacon...hmmmmm.  I'll probably only get 4 ounces or so of fat out of it, but I think it will make for a nice bar.  The starch is to help with hardness and lather.  Not going to use the whole container of course!   I would use rice water, but they don't carry rice.  No jokin'!!  They have TWO shelves of salsa, but no rice. 
Outside of my $1 per bar requirement (not counting the cost of lye), going cheap was not a priority, but not paying exorbitant prices is always a priority.  Maybe for everyone's giggles I'll take a pic of the oils selection and post it. 

Funny thing about this market - You can't beat their price and quality for fresh meat, or their prices for soda, chips and potatoes.  So, I guess my people eat meat and potatoes every night and wash it down with soda, and then have chips and salsa for a snack...then they wake up and fry some taters in pork fat for breakfast.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 24, 2021)

Good lord, lady! When you take on a challenge, in your case it's a Challenge with a capital C!!! Bravo! Now, PM me for where I should send the Crisco & Coconut oil. Poor thing!


----------



## KimW (Apr 24, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Good lord, lady! When you take on a challenge, in your case it's a Challenge with a capital C!!! Bravo! Now, PM me for where I should send the Crisco & Coconut oil. Poor thing!


Oh don't you worry, my soapy friend.  I can get coconut oil for $15/96oz at the Amish store in the next village, and Crisco in the city 25 miles away where I also do my grocery shopping.   Hence my requirements.  Oh, and just recently discovered I can get tallow for I think 0.79 / pound at the butcher in a different village.  But yeah - if I was limited to only our market I likely wouldn't be a soaper!!


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 25, 2021)

KimW said:


> Okie dokie - Mine might turn into a multi-post, but Spring is trying to spring and if I don't post something, forcing me to follow-up, I might not do this cool challenge at all!  I decided to see what I could do 1. Remaining inside my Village 2. Not shopping the one chain store in the Village (Dollar General - I used to loathe the idea, but that place does come in handy) 3. Making decent soap for $1 or less per bar.
> We have a small full-line grocery store but as is so often the case in the country, ice cream and alcohol item take up most of the floor space.
> 
> So, I couldn't believe it when I saw a tiny bottle of sunflower oil blend for only 0.99 cents.  Wha?!  Gimme!  Grabbed some corn starch but couldn't find anything affordable for scent or color (paprika $5/ounce - yowza!).  With the lye solution, I estimated 0.62 per 4oz pre-cure bar so I was a happy camper.  Then, I remembered some fatback in the freezer section a few weeks ago, and to my glee it was still there and affordable!  OH and I'll use either the sunflower oil or the corn starch container for my mold.  Haaaaaaaaaaaa.
> ...




While I never imposed a budget on this challenge, your desire to keep spending low is perfectly in line with the spirit of the challenge and I commend you!!! I’m with Zany, I was about to buy you some ingredients AND ship them to you out of sheer empathy  Obviously, that would violate the challenge, but poor Kim needs supplies!!!  But your last post clarified that you’ve got the situation under control  I can’t wait to see your results!!! Once again, I want to clarify, I won’t cry if you decide to save a bar for me. If you don’t, that’s TOTALLY OK. I could use a good cry 

ETA: When I say “Ship them out to you out of empathy” What I mean is Kim can’t find reasonably priced CO near home, NOT Kim can’t afford CO  I know I probably didn’t have to clarify, but I did


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 25, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> Once again, I want to clarify, I won’t cry if you decide to save a bar for me. If you don’t, that’s TOTALLY OK. I could use a good cry


Aw geez, we can't have our brilliant "Enabler" in tears. I saved a bar with your name on it. PM me your addy so it can find its way home.


----------



## FragranceGuy (Apr 25, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Aw geez, we can't have our brilliant "Enabler" in tears. I saved a bar with your name on it. PM me your addy so it can find its way home.



Nobody has ever gifted me soap. Yes, I fished heavily for it  It means more to me than I can express. Thank you Zany  I’ll send you a PM.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 25, 2021)

KimW said:


> I would use rice water, but they don't carry rice.  No jokin'!!  They have TWO shelves of salsa, but no rice.


Oh goodness. Living there would be a big challenge for me. That explains why you and the hubby have a hydroponic garden in your home, yes? Taking is a'plenty where I live for just about any food item you could think of. It ain't called a "melting pot" for nothin'. Which is kind of why I've steered clear of the Grocery Store Soap Challenge. Except to live vicariously through everyone's scavenging activities to source ingredients. 

P.S. But the traffic here is a bear to endure. So there's that...


----------



## KimW (Apr 26, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh goodness. Living there would be a big challenge for me. That explains why you and the hubby have a hydroponic garden in your home, yes? Taking is a'plenty where I live for just about any food item you could think of. It ain't called a "melting pot" for nothin'. Which is kind of why I've steered clear of the Grocery Store Soap Challenge. Except to live vicariously through everyone's scavenging activities to source ingredients.
> 
> P.S. But the traffic here is a bear to endure. So there's that...


Online availability of products is so much more than it was 10 years ago!  That and the fact that I can find most basics within a 30 mile radius makes it bearable.  I do sometimes miss the "taking a'plenty" of our old digs in the DC area, but not the traffic - not that it's like CA's, but whew - what a mess!  
ETA: Yes, actually that IS exactly why we have a hydro garden! 

Here's our rush hour traffic where we live now...


----------



## The_Phoenix (Apr 26, 2021)

KimW said:


> Online availability of products is so much more than it was 10 years ago!  That and the fact that I can find most basics within a 30 mile radius makes it bearable.  I do sometimes miss the "taking a'plenty" of our old digs in the DC area, but not the traffic - not that it's like CA's, but whew - what a mess!
> ETA: Yes, actually that IS exactly why we have a hydro garden!
> 
> Here's our rush hour traffic where we live now...
> ...


I grew up an hour and a half from Pennsylvania Amish country. There is a lot to be said for living simply and simply living.

The traffic here is maddening. I thought Boston was bad...and then I experienced LA traffic. At least we had the T back east. I’ve driven through DC. Very odd traffic patterns and no rhyme or reason to the roadway infrastructure. I do like walking around the city though. Little Easter eggs sprinkled throughout that reveal a city of mystery and symbolism.


----------



## Vicki C (Apr 30, 2021)

ok, I had to join in the fun. I used some rendered chicken fat and bacon grease with extra lard, beef tallow I had rendered, coconut oil, and OO. I used a polystyrene dessert holder for a mold, so not really from the grocery store. Soaps are colored with powdered orange peel and turmeric. I did cheat and add some fragrance - helichrysum EO to the turmeric, verbena FO to the orange. I was worried about the chicken fat and bacon grease smell breaking through. I poured the extra in a mold I had made out of a little gift box.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Apr 30, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> in a mold I had made out of a little gift box


Just about perfect to send it over to @FragranceGuy! (I guess that was the idea of this thread/challenge?)


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 30, 2021)

KimW said:


> Online availability of products is so much more than it was 10 years ago!  That and the fact that I can find most basics within a 30 mile radius makes it bearable.  I do sometimes miss the "taking a'plenty" of our old digs in the DC area, but not the traffic - not that it's like CA's, but whew - what a mess!
> ETA: Yes, actually that IS exactly why we have a hydro garden!
> 
> Here's our rush hour traffic where we live now...
> ...



Love it!


----------



## Corsara (Apr 30, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> ok, I had to join in the fun. I used some rendered chicken fat and bacon grease with extra lard, beef tallow I had rendered, coconut oil, and OO. I used a polystyrene dessert holder for a mold, so not really from the grocery store. Soaps are colored with powdered orange peel and turmeric. I did cheat and add some fragrance - helichrysum EO to the orange, verbena FO to the turmeric. I was worried about the chicken fat and bacon grease smell breaking through. I poured the extra in a mold I had made out of a little gift box.
> View attachment 56751
> 
> View attachment 56752
> ...


I love your little gift box mold! 

I'm more of a stalker than a talker in general when it comes to forums (sounds creepier than I intended), but I've had a lot of fun following this and the original grocery soap thread.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 30, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> chicken fat ... bacon grease ... lard ... beef tallow ... coconut oil ... OO ... orange peel ... turmeric ... helichrysum ... verbena


What a combo! I'm dying to know what it smells like? 
Pretty soaps!


----------



## Vicki C (May 1, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> What a combo! I'm dying to know what it smells like?
> Pretty soaps!


Ha yeah sounds... different. The helichrysum is citrusy - camphory, the verbena is floral - citrusy. I went light with both. I cleaned the fats as best I could but bacon fat is pretty persistent. 
My mom, who was a child of the depression, saved chicken fat for making pies. Sounds disgusting but her pastry was very flakey. The freezer always had small yogurt containers labeled “CHIX FAT.” (She’s still very much alive but not making pies these days.) So, using the CHIX FAT was an homage to my dear mom. Waste not want not.


----------



## Vicki C (May 1, 2021)

Corsara said:


> I love your little gift box mold!


I followed the instructions on this vid - super helpful.


----------



## Vicki C (May 1, 2021)

Soaps are out. The helichrysum EO has a medicinal/not great smell. Pity, it was pricey. The verbena, with the orange, is nice. This was my first tallow soap and I like how hard they are right out of the mold.


----------



## ravenscents (May 1, 2021)

I’m laughing as I read this because all of my ingredients could be bought at the grocery store.
Lard, OO, CO, Grapeseed oil, powdered goats milk.


----------



## KimW (May 1, 2021)

ravenscents said:


> I’m laughing as I read this because all of my ingredients could be bought at the grocery store.
> Lard, OO, CO, Grapeseed oil, powdered goats milk.


Then you'll join in the fun!  Will you get the bonus points for using one of the containers for the soap mold?!


----------



## ravenscents (May 1, 2021)

KimW said:


> Then you'll join in the fun!  Will you get the bonus points for using one of the containers for the soap mold?!



i believe I will


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 1, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> The helichrysum EO has a medicinal/not great smell. Pity, it was pricey.


*Helichrysum EO* is well-known for its benefits in skin care. As little as 1-5% in a carrier oil is plenty. I keep some handy in a serum bottle for various itchies, rash, bruising, healing.  Honestly? I was shocked when I read you used it for scenting soap.


----------



## Vicki C (May 1, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *Helichrysum EO* is well-known for its benefits in skin care. As little as 1-5% in a carrier oil is plenty. I keep some handy in a serum bottle for various itchies, rash, bruising, healing.  Honestly? I was shocked when I read you used it for scenting soap.
> View attachment 56785


Hahaha oh my. Hope your tapestry is ok. 
Thanks for that info - I used a small amount, like a teaspoon.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 1, 2021)

Back on topic. I eventually decided to take part in the challenge too. Lindy-style cream soap made from canola wax, safflower oil, fog fluid, and ground candles.


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 2, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> Soaps are out. The helichrysum EO has a medicinal/not great smell. Pity, it was pricey. The verbena, with the orange, is nice. This was my first tallow soap and I like how hard they are right out of the mold.View attachment 56779
> View attachment 56780



You’re soap looks beautiful! It makes me SO happy to see all this experimenting. My favorite posts on this forum are usually experiments, unsure results, but a willingness to try/possibly fail and learn. Thank you @Vicki C


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Back on topic. I eventually decided to take part in the challenge too. Lindy-style cream soap made from canola wax, safflower oil, fog fluid, and ground candles.
> 
> View attachment 56803



Where did you get your chemistry knowledge? Were you formally educated in this way or did you learn from lots of personal research?


----------



## Vicki C (May 2, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Back on topic. I eventually decided to take part in the challenge too. Lindy-style cream soap made from canola wax, safflower oil, fog fluid, and ground candles.


I love the way you push all envelopes! I had to google “fog fluid”... look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 3, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> Where did you get your chemistry knowledge? Were you formally educated in this way or did you learn from lots of personal research?


Both. Advanced chemistry course in school was a good overall primer. The whole detergent/surfactant stuff was quite a topic. But soap chemistry there was limited to learning why soap is alkaline and shouldn't combined with hard water and acids. With some retrospective distance, I now recognise how much of these textbooks were a well-intended preparation for a career as staff in 1980s-ish chemical industry.

However, the most important thing I learned was to not fear complicated formulas. Really, scientists are very lazy people, and they already have categorized, sorted and labelled everything so that it makes the least possible effort to come by their findings about how incredibly complicated Nature is, and how to orient oneself through it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 3, 2021)

The ONLY "F" I ever got was on a high school chemistry test. 
My poem made the All-State Anthology though.  
Oh, and I played Maria in our senior class play... _One Family Sings_ written by Maria Von Trapp of "Sound of Music" fame.


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 3, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Both. Advanced chemistry course in school was a good overall primer. The whole detergent/surfactant stuff was quite a topic. But soap chemistry there was limited to learning why soap is alkaline and shouldn't combined with hard water and acids. With some retrospective distance, I now recognise how much of these textbooks were a well-intended preparation for a career as staff in 1980s-ish chemical industry.
> 
> However, the most important thing I learned was to not fear complicated formulas. Really, scientists are very lazy people, and they already have categorized, sorted and labelled everything so that it makes the least possible effort to come by their findings about how incredibly complicated Nature is, and how to orient oneself through it.



The sciences definitely seem to come naturally to you! It seems second nature. My last chemistry course was in high school. It was the only class that I got a 98 or above on every assignment. I enjoyed that I was being graded against a “correct” mathematical answer, rather than being judged on whether a teacher enjoyed my style of writing an english paper. I’d rather get lost in math, where time flies, than spend 12 hours writing a paper and end up getting a C+  I studied music in college and regrettably never took another chemistry class. In my early 20s I made fireworks as a secondary hobby to music. It re-awoke my love for weights, values, math and chemistry. While I haven’t made fireworks in over a decade, I’m so grateful that everything I learned has aided me in soap making. I think your talent for understanding/applying the sciences to work for you, your interests and an apparent desire learn about nature through hands on experimentation are going to aid you in all your pursuits. How’s that  for a run-on sentence! No wonder I didn’t do so well in English class


----------



## KimW (May 8, 2021)

Okie Fanokie.  Grocery Store Challenge Soap - poured!  I decided on a lollipop swirl with hi/lo batter.
Recipe:
Sunflower Oil  192.6g
Corn Oil          128.4g 
Lard - Fresh       70.3g
               Total                391.3g
SF = 2%
Lye = 1:1
25g water added to "hi" batter (~50% of original lye solution water weight)
_Additives:_
4g Corn Starch (~1% TOW)

>  I guessed 60/40 for the Sunflower and Corn Oil percentages since I used blended oil, and the SAP values are similar (.137 and .135).

My pretty rendered and cleaned lard.  No smell, btw.  You can see my mad cutting skills evidenced on the Corn Starch bottle - and this with a straight indent line on the bottle to follow.   






My hi/lo batters.  YES, I poured from these containers.  No pitchers.





And, done, in literally 182 seconds.  The Lollipop Swirl technique is SO much easier with a larger mouthed column mold, and when you're able to pour more batter with each pour.  Even have a nice lollipop at the top.  Of course, it also helped that there was no self-imposed "Monthly Challenge" anxiety!  





All tucked in for the night...


----------



## ResolvableOwl (May 9, 2021)

Can't wait to see Lollipop Ghost swirl!
Well, kinda have to, though. Better be doubly hesitant to unmould that one. Best wait until the soap would come out by itself, don't force anything; soap batter at times really sticks well to PP plastic. Particularly with your very soft recipe.



KimW said:


> And, done, in literally 182 seconds.


That's my people!


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 9, 2021)

KimW said:


> Okie Fanokie.  Grocery Store Challenge Soap - poured!  I decided on a lollipop swirl with hi/lo batter.
> Recipe:
> Sunflower Oil  192.6g
> Corn Oil          128.4g
> ...


You’re trinity of sunflower, corn and lard is unique and peaking my interest! And you’re lollipop swirl is already looking beautiful


----------



## KimW (May 9, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Can't wait to see Lollipop Ghost swirl!
> Well, kinda have to, though. Better be doubly hesitant to unmould that one. Best wait until the soap would come out by itself, don't force anything; soap batter at times really sticks well to PP plastic. Particularly with your very soft recipe.
> 
> 
> That's my people!


Yes, yes.  MUST resist putting it into the oven lest we have a repeat of the melting mold!      I confess I did just put it on a heating mat though....


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 9, 2021)

Random comment about “resisting.” My girlfriend told me today “You know, sometimes I look at your soap and I just want to take a bite out of it”  I suppose I take that as a compliment


----------



## earlene (May 10, 2021)

FragranceGuy said:


> Random comment about “resisting.” My girlfriend told me today “You know, sometimes I look at your soap and I just want to take a bite out of it”  I suppose I take that as a compliment


I think that's a very good justification for not making soap that looks like food.  In fact, I believe in the EU it is not allowed for just that reason (link). And in homes with small children or people who have dementia, soap that looks like food would be something to avoid.

Why, one day my husband said to me he had to pull his hand back before plucking out some grated Fels Naptha soap & popping it into his mouth because it looked so much like grated cheddar cheese.  If it hadn't been for the smell, he probably would have done.  I never made laundry soap while he was at home after that.


----------



## KimW (May 10, 2021)

Wahooo!  The seed mat seems to have worked even on this tall and thick mold and this morning it looks as though we have achieved gel.  I might actually be able to unmold this soap tomorrow rather than next week.


----------



## earlene (May 10, 2021)

KimW said:


> Wahooo!  The seed mat seems to have worked even on this tall and thick mold and this morning it looks as though we have achieved gel.  I might actually be able to unmold this soap tomorrow rather than next week.


I just recognized your soap molds!  My very first Castile soap was in a Blue Bonnet ice cream container.  They've changed a little bit since then, but still the same shape.  It did make for some interesting shaped soaps.


----------



## KimW (May 10, 2021)

earlene said:


> I just recognized your soap molds!  My very first Castile soap was in a Blue Bonnet ice cream container.  They've changed a little bit since then, but still the same shape.  It did make for some interesting shaped soaps.


Love my Blue Bonnet containers AND Ice cream!  The lids snap tightly closed for a good 2-3 years, so I use them for many things.


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 27, 2021)

3 color spoon swirl. The fragrance oil, soap temps or over SB had batter @ medium to thick trace faster than anticipated. It’s was an “almost” Castile (not ZNSC sadly) made with OO & a touch of castor. The mold was an empty half gallon 1/2 & 1/2 container. Also learned that cutting freehand is NOT my cup of tea. So bad!


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 27, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Both. Advanced chemistry course in school was a good overall primer. The whole detergent/surfactant stuff was quite a topic. But soap chemistry there was limited to learning why soap is alkaline and shouldn't combined with hard water and acids. With some retrospective distance, I now recognise how much of these textbooks were a well-intended preparation for a career as staff in 1980s-ish chemical industry.
> 
> However, the most important thing I learned was to not fear complicated formulas. Really, scientists are very lazy people, and they already have categorized, sorted and labelled everything so that it makes the least possible effort to come by their findings about how incredibly complicated Nature is, and how to orient oneself through it.


Started chastising myself lately for complicated soap formulas created with my  science . Especially with a loaf of ZNSC fresh under my belt. Then… is see your post & realize the science is THE FUN ! Gonna keep on keeping’ on! 
For Example  nicknamed “steak soap”, used SAP chart & math. Before learning SOOOO much on this forum. This soap was a HUGE hit with middle school teachers, their students  & many others. Students said it should’ve smelled like pork vs sandalwood vanilla. Put in lyecalc now & learned 27/73.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 27, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Students said it should’ve smelled like pork vs sandalwood vanilla.


Indeed. One look and I imagined a butcher washing up with glee!


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 27, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Indeed. One look and I imagined a butcher washing up with glee!
> 
> I only have a single bar left. The one I saved for my DH 4 Father’s Day. However, since I know I probably couldn’t replicate that  if I tried, it just may be a home   museum piece! -Lynette


----------



## The_Phoenix (Jul 27, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Started chastising myself lately for complicated soap formulas created with my ⚗ science . Especially with a loaf of ZNSC fresh under my belt. Then… is see your post & realize the science is THE FUN ! Gonna keep on keeping’ on!
> For Example  nicknamed “steak soap”, used SAP chart & math. Before learning SOOOO much on this forum. This soap was a HUGE hit with middle school teachers, their students  & many others. Students said it should’ve smelled like pork vs sandalwood vanilla. Put in lyecalc now & learned 27/73.
> 
> View attachment 59635


Yumm. Prosciutto.


----------



## earlene (Jul 30, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> “steak soap”
> 
> View attachment 59635





Zany_in_CO said:


> Indeed. One look and I imagined a butcher washing up with glee! View attachment 59636




I have decided that I really don't want to make any more soap that looks like bacon or meat of any sort.  No matter how fab it may smell, the look really turns me off.  I just spent some time shrink-wrapping lots of soap and was reminded of how some color & swirl combinations always turn out looking like meat.  And then to re-batch and have that turn out looking like hamburger, yuck.

I still have no idea what I am going to do with the 4 cupcake soaps I have on hand.  They were for a challenge we had here at SMF some time ago and it was fun creating them.  But using them?  I'm not sure how to use them due to the odd soap shape & numerous sharp edges of the decorative piping, and I certainly couldn't give them to kids who might decide to try and take a bite!


----------



## LynetteO (Jul 30, 2021)

earlene said:


> I have decided that I really don't want to make any more soap that looks like bacon or meat of any sort.  No matter how fab it may smell, the look really turns me off.  I just spent some time shrink-wrapping lots of soap and was reminded of how some color & swirl combinations always turn out looking like meat.  And then to re-batch and have that turn out looking like hamburger, yuck.
> 
> I still have no idea what I am going to do with the 4 cupcake soaps I have on hand.  They were for a challenge we had here at SMF some time ago and it was fun creating them.  But using them?  I'm not sure how to use them due to the odd soap shape & numerous sharp edges of the decorative piping, and I certainly couldn't give them to kids who might decide to try and take a bite!


So what I’m hearing is there’s a chance that I COULD reproduce my infamous “steak soap”. That’s Gr8 news! I’ll go ahead & allow my DH to use the last bar vs placing it into soap hall of fame.  

When I said the soap was a huge hit with the middle school students it’s because a bar was give to the middle school teacher, at her request. No soap was actually given to students, but they sure had a ton of fun looking & discussing. 

I’m sorry to hear that you are unhappy with your   from SMF challenge. I too had a batch recently come out “meh” , smells Gr8 but gonna have to be rebatched or used as a confetti .


----------



## artemis (Jul 30, 2021)

earlene said:


> I still have no idea what I am going to do with the 4 cupcake soaps I have on hand.  .... I certainly couldn't give them to kids who might decide to try and take a bite!



 I think some of mine went into the random gift box and ended up as part of a hostess gift. The rest, I just finally put them out by the bathroom sink and used them till they were gone. As for giving them to kids, I don't think  a kid over 5 would bite a cupcake soap after you already told them it was soap.


----------



## juveraeh99 (Jul 31, 2021)

It really feels like their prices have gone up precipitously since West Valley and Safeway closed - less competition, I guess. Personally, I go to Golden Choice at Davie/Bidwell for produce/rice/sauces/asian condiments. snaptube vidmate Way cheaper than YIG.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 31, 2021)

juveraeh99 said:


> It really feels like their prices have gone up precipitously since West Valley and Safeway closed - less competition, I guess. Personally, I go to Golden Choice at Davie/Bidwell for produce/rice/sauces/asian condiments. Way cheaper than YIG.


Sorry, I don't understand this comment. Was this meant for a different thread?


----------



## Tara_H (Aug 4, 2021)

artemis said:


> I think some of mine went into the random gift box and ended up as part of a hostess gift. The rest, I just finally put them out by the bathroom sink and used them till they were gone. As for giving them to kids, I don't think  a kid over 5 would bite a cupcake soap after you already told them it was soap.


I think "officially" 7 is the age where you can be sure kids won't eat a thing after you've told them not to, but I'd agree that most 5-6 year olds could deal with cupcake soap without much danger.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Jan 5, 2022)

*Margarine for the masses!*







Ingredients: margarine, coconut oil, 1:1 NaOH masterbatch, ROE.
Oils: canola, palm (both from the margarine), coconut
Mould: the margarine box
Further notes


----------

